# A little light box help...



## ChrisinOR (Feb 26, 2007)

When I started making custom knives and I started selling I had to learn how to take high quality images of my knives. There is a gentleman that help me out a lot. I have attached the link to his light box which is super cheap to build and easy to use. It's what I use for all of my pictures. He states it cost him $75.00 to make. I think it only ended up costing me $30.00.

I copied info instead of linking...

"Folks,

I have always shared my setup and methods with as many folks as have asked. Somehow, in doing so, my own business has never lost a beat. A consistently 'mysterious' question that is posed is "What is the best setup for cheap....?" I wanted to find out myself.

For many, the constraints of weather and daylight necessitate having a consistent indoor studio. Also one that can be set-up, taken down in a heartbeat, and stored away in a minimum of space. I think I came up with just such a project.

I kept the componentry costs to a bare minimum, while still maintaining the requirements of knife-specific photography. Let's look:"








"3-pack white posterboard $8.00
(3) clamp-on lights $21.00
(3) 75watt daylight fluorescent (5000k) bulbs $18.00
(1) Power strip $6.00
Assorted PVC elbows, and (1) 8" section of 1-1/2" pipe $15.00
(1) Box of white transluscent garbage bags for diffuser $2.00
(8) variety pak of artist's paper or a sample of wallpaper $5.00
Total: $75.00

In keeping with the no-frills scenario, I used the very lowest resolution on my camera and edited them in my ACDSee image editor (not Photoshop). Also, I set the white balance to 'auto' and hand-held the camera at a large aperature (f-3.5) and slow shutter speed. (1/60 sec. -- I would advise a tripod) Basically what I wanted to point out was that you can accomplish this with a bare minimum of equipment and readily-available image software. (There is even freeware to do so.)" (Special thanks to Jim Cooper)

Hope this helps


----------



## jjenk02 (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't access that site, no user name and no password.


----------



## ChrisinOR (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jjenk02_
> <br />I can't access that site, no user name and no password.



Well shoot... Let me see what I can do about that...


----------



## ChrisinOR (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChrisinOR_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I copied the info and images instead of linking...


----------



## airrat (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice set up Chris, glad to see another that likes ACDSee.  Its faster and easier then photoshop IMO.


----------

